# Der Test des Mehrspieler-Parts eines Spiels sollte ...



## Administrator (22. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

So lange der Mehrspielermodus überhaup umfangreich und gründlich getestet wird ist es IMO zweitrangig. Nur sollten dann für alle Games die gleichen Bedingungen gelten. Wenn der Test dazu erst in die nächste Ausgabe kommen kann, dann kann zumindest schon gesagt werden, was bislang aufgefallen ist.

Edit: Spampostings kommen in den GMZ Thread und kindische "erster"-Beiträge sind auch überflüssig.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

Es genügt, wenn der Bereich "Mulitplayer" in den normalen Text "ein fliesst", wenn im Spiel der "Single-Player" Modus den grössten Anteil ein nimmt. Sind "Single-Player" so wie "Multi-Player" ausgewogen, sollte im eigentlichen Text ein spezieller, klar erkennbarer Bereich festgelegt werden, wo auch dieser getestet wird. Handelt es sich um ein Spiel das Hauptsächlich von seinem "Multi-Player" Modus lebt, wie zum Beispiel Unreal Tournament, dann sollte dem "Multi-Player" Modus der Vorzug gegeben werden, und der "Single-Player" Modus in den Text einfliessen, oder auch klar erkennbar getrennt werden, und seinen eigenen "Bereich" bekommen. _Ich hoffe dass das, worum es mir geht, einiger massen verständlich ist._


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. März 2006)

Bis jetzt fand ich die gelegentlichen MP-Nachtests des Spielesterns eigentlich immer wesentlich ausführlicher und interessanter als die halbherzigen Tests der PCG und PCA. Ich erinnere mich erneut an den PCA Quake 4 MP-Test auf gestellten Rechnern von Activision im lokalen Netzwerk. Solche Tests sind natürlich sehr "aufschlussreich"... 

Man bekommt nur einen kleinen Einblick auf die Spielmechanik, aber nicht auf die eigentliche Technik. Stabilität der Verbindung, Performanceprobleme, fehlende Filtereinstellungen bei den Serveroptionen, kleine Community, unfaires Balancing. Sowas sind für mich ausschlaggebende Punkte die zumindest kurz aber prägnant behandelt werden sollten. Was interessiert es mich,dass Redakteur XYZ sagt "Ich rocke wie damals bei Quake 3", wenn 90% der alten Quake 3 Gamer, Quake 4 nicht mehr spielen weil die Performanceprobleme, das Movement und die Lags einfach zu störend sind.

Diese kurzen und "dahingeschißen" wirkenden MP-Tests, besonders bei Exklusiv-Titeln wo nicht mal aufgrund des frühen Test-Zeitraums Internetserver verfügbar sind, sagen meiner Meinung nach NICHTS, aber auch REIN GAR NICHTS aus. 

Also entweder ein ausführlicher MP-Nachtest in einer der kommenden Ausgaben, als nichtige und unwichtige Beschreibungen der MP-Funktionalitäten die nur auf internen LAN-Matches oder vom Publisher gesponsorten Besuchen basieren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

[x] ... *seperat und für sich alleine getestet werden*; gerne auch in der Folgeausgabe

Was habe ich bei den diversen Shootern, Taktikspielen davon, wenn der Multiplayerteil auch in die Gesamtwertung einfließt, wenn ich die sowieso gar nicht bzw. in minimalistischer Weise nutze? (meine gesamte Netzwerkspielezeiten zusammen sind wohl 20h für alle Spiele; Internet 0,0)
Wenn der MP-part super ist und die Gesamtwertung deutlich aufbessert, bekomme ich quasi eine falsche Note, da ja dieser Teil unwichtig für mich ist.
Spiele mit Multiplayer sollten zwei Endnoten bekommen:
SP-Note 85 MP-Note 42 oder eben SP40 MP 90


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

crackajack am 23.03.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] ... *seperat und für sich alleine getestet werden*; gerne auch in der Folgeausgabe
> 
> Was habe ich bei den diversen Shootern, Taktikspielen davon, wenn der Multiplayerteil auch in die Gesamtwertung einfließt, wenn ich die sowieso gar nicht bzw. in minimalistischer Weise nutze? (meine gesamte Netzwerkspielezeiten zusammen sind wohl 20h für alle Spiele; Internet 0,0)
> Wenn der MP-part super ist und die Gesamtwertung deutlich aufbessert, bekomme ich quasi eine falsche Note, da ja dieser Teil unwichtig für mich ist.
> ...



In der jetzigen Form ist das wertlos. Im "Wertungskasten" stehen 3 Informationen "Umfang", "Zahl der Spieler" und ein "Fazit" ähnlich dem folgenden zum Test von Die Chroniken von Narnia "...weitaus spassiger als allein zu spielen". Damit lässt sich nicht sehr viel anfangen.


----------



## radinger (26. März 2006)

Goddess am 23.03.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> In der jetzigen Form ist das wertlos. Im "Wertungskasten" stehen 3 Informationen "Umfang", "Zahl der Spieler" und ein "Fazit" ähnlich dem folgenden zum Test von Die Chroniken von Narnia "...weitaus spassiger als allein zu spielen". Damit lässt sich nicht sehr viel anfangen.



stimmt, wirkliche information fast 0, vor allem bei den kurztests (1 seite) fällt das besonders negativ auf, da wegen der riesen-screenshots der SP auf der knappen halben seite schon oft nur unzureichend beschrieben wird und man den MP meist vergeblich im text sucht. *Mein Vorschlag* wäre hier ein MP Extrakasten anstelle eines screenshots.

Was mir persönlich aber viel wichtiger (als MP tests) wäre ist, dass *alle Spiele aussagekräftige hardwareanforderungstests bekommen*. Die meisten spieler (so auch ich) haben nun mal keine höllenmaschine, wo die anforderungen keine rolle spielen. Und die angaben zu Minimum, Spielbar und Optimum kann ich nicht ernst nehmen (Herstellerangaben?), laut euren angaben bräuchte da jedes grafisch drittklassige spiel als optimum eine klasse 4 karte.

wenn ich schon dabei bin:
es wäre auch interessant zu erfahren, um wieviel spiele wie Q4 oder Bloodrayne 2 aufgrund der zensur der dt. version abgewertet wurden, da mich diese maßnahmen als käufer von EV bzw. US versionen nicht betreffen.

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich eine reaktion eines PCG verantwortlichen auf meine vorschläge bekommen würde.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

[x] seperat 

weil halt viele spieleim MP genausoviel Wert legen und genauso großen Umfang haben wie im SP ....sollte man dies schon bei ausgewählten Spielen auch zweiteilig Testen ....

Beispiel : Hellgate London, was nahc meinen etwas beschränkten wissenschatz doch eigendlich ein SP Spiel werden soll mit mfangreichen Online Part (oder ?!)
Hier würde es sich lohnen , einen geteilten Test zu bringen, da auch das spiel einen großen Umfang verspricht und somit auch nicht so shcnelll gut zu bewerten ist


----------

